# Emergency...SOS help. Detergent spilled into tank



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a situation here. My dad spilled laundry detergent into tank. Totally accidental but not sure the amount that got spilled in. Seeing as I did not see any large amounts of detergent (thankfully the tank had a lid/light) traces on the lid so I'm thinking only a small amount got in. 

By small amount I think probably less then 1/4 teaspoon max I think based on what I saw. Could have been a very light pinch spread out in a wide surface as the detergent spilled arround waist height and the bulk of the ~1/2 of what Id say is about 1/4 cup of detergent on the floor spread out in a wide shotgun pattern with the tank being on the widest of the pattern if you can think of it in shotgun spread terms thus why I think very little got in.

I'm think 50% water changes and seeing how it goes but need some advice. Detergent was Sunlight lemon scented or tide unscented. He did not check on the smell when he sweeped up the detergent and rinsed it down the drain. From my finger check smell I cant smell anything but then again it could be either as he cant remember what was used. Both do not contain bleach.

Tide Unscented label says:

'contains biodegradeable anionic sufactants and enzymes.


Sunlight with lemon scent says:

'Contains sodium carbonate, sodium chloride, sodium dodecylbenzenesulfonte, C12-16 alchohals, sodium carbonate peroxide, sodium silicate, enzymes.'


Tank size 10gal
Stock: 5 z.danios, 1 otocat, ramhorn snails, a few RCS.

Plants: j.fern, j.moss, ludwiga repens, giant hydro, bacop something, rotilla sp. vietnam, crypt wendtii, hydrophilla diformous I think off the top of my head right now.

Not sure WTFF happened. Doing 10% water change right now. When I saw my z.danios they looked normal and not swimming irradically. Normal from what I saw just coming by begging for food.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know how dangerous that shit is but I'd do a 70%+ change today and triple dose Prime and then a 50% tomorrow and double dose prime.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Btw, throwing some activated carbon in and turning off the filter until you finish the first water change might help.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I don't know how dangerous that shit is but I'd do a 70%+ change today and triple dose Prime and then a 50% tomorrow and double dose prime.


50% water change done right now. About to triple-dose the prime.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Prime neutralizes chlorine/chloramine and in a pinch can also serve to detoxify nitrites. There really is no need to triple dose it; I would just do several large water changes, and dose with the normal amount of Prime to neutralize the chlorine/chloramine.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you for the help. I'll check it more when I get home. I figure the RCS would be the first sign if anything is seriously effected. I'm going to give it a 24-48hr wait time.

I already did a 70% water change with triple dose prime and put the carbon back into the AC20. I also covered the open exposed areas on the tank with plastic and taped it down. My tanks are in the laundry room near the clothes washer as I wanted access to the sink for water change/water ease of access and also for the aquaponics setup. 

My dad offered take some of my shirts to put with his laundry as he was short a full load and wanted a full load for his laundry. I said yes but had specific instructions to keep the shirts from damaging some prints and such and for him to check the washing instructions. I normally do my own laundry but he wanted a full load as to not waste as much power/water. Turns out he scooped the detergent and rested that on the ledge of other side of the laundry sink while following my instructions for the shirts but spilled the scoop while when tunring around.  

Well I'll wait 24-48hrs (more 48hrs) and see how the conditions are in the tank. 

Would it be advised for a 50% water change a day for a week or 10-20% a day for a week? I already did a 70% water change today. I'm thinking of doing a 50% water change tomorrow followed by a 10-20% daily for a week but wanted to check if that is ok. 

I do have biomax in another tank but that has been in the filter for about 2 weeks so likely not going to help much if I transfered the new biomedia over to the contamiated tank right now. I do have a large triangle sponge over the intake of the other tank that has been there for a few months alerady so I can transfer that over to the contaminated tank if needed.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, over 72hr update. I'm not seeing any RCS bodies. That or they hide in the j.moss. The z.danios and otocat are ok and appear normal. Plants seem ok. Some yellowing on some of the lower leaves on the giant hydrophilla but that's jsut cause I think not enough light on it. 

Already covered the tank top with plastic to keep it from happening agian. Looks like it was a little speckle that got in but the large volume of water ensured a good buffer zone. That and the water changes.

All clear here


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

One drop of high efficiency laundry detergent is enough to kill everything in the tank.

HOW does someone accidentally spill detergent in a fish tank!???

W


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Ok, over 72hr update. I'm not seeing any RCS bodies. That or they hide in the j.moss. The z.danios and otocat are ok and appear normal. Plants seem ok. Some yellowing on some of the lower leaves on the giant hydrophilla but that's jsut cause I think not enough light on it.
> 
> Already covered the tank top with plastic to keep it from happening agian. Looks like it was a little speckle that got in but the large volume of water ensured a good buffer zone. That and the water changes.
> 
> All clear here


Good to hear that everthing is ok and no casualties


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Was that liquid detergent or granular? Either way you should be able to check visually and see if and where detergent spilled in the tank by tracking the flow from the lid by looking very hard for any remnants. I agree with the above suggestions with water changes and prime.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

It was dry granular. Tank currently is ok.


----------

